# that brendan thread



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i'm sorry. i just read it and if you haven't read it yet, read it. i'm laughing my ass off right now! please don't yell at me for mentioning it. it's just so belligerent! raw unbridled belligerence!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Link ?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

it was in this forum a few minutes ago and it got shut down. brendan originated it and it's too hilarious to describe! just plain sh*t talking.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:rasp: post a dam link


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> it was in this forum a few minutes ago and it got shut down. brendan originated it and it's too hilarious to describe! just plain sh*t talking.
> [snapback]860835[/snapback]​


Oh a Flame War? ........I have to stay away from those :laugh:


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

it was about a black rhom or something. it was right friggin here a minute ago. i don't have the link.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dutchfrompredator said:


> it was about a black rhom or something. it was right friggin here a minute ago. i don't have the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=70493


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hahaha a

Death always comes through


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

brendan is a goddamn troll..


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

your moms a trol


----------



## L10452 (Nov 19, 2004)

you're right dutch. i just read it qnd it's funny as hell!!


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)




----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

rofl it was funny


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

how was i owned lol you have to learn waht the word means


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

Brendan said:


> how was i owned lol you have to learn waht the word means
> [snapback]861061[/snapback]​


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

apparently brendan is not a halo player 
oh well we cant all be on top of it
later


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Guys lets grow up a little and stop flaming one another. If you guys have beef with someone take it to PM. Consider this thread Closed


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Brendan said:


> how was i owned lol you have to learn waht the word means
> [snapback]861061[/snapback]​


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

i agree


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Brendan.. Whats going on man? First you revived 10 threads from 2 yrs ago which I had to close and delete each one. You claimed that your drunk buddy logged on your comp, and now this. I've given you a verbal warning already. Anymore future problems, and you will be OWNED.

No need for this thread to keep on.


----------

